# Aristo PCC in Shaker Rapid Colors



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

Well, this has been a learning experience. The first being, maybe I shouldn't start with an undecorated Aristocraft PCC as my first attempt to paint a model. While it isn't totally finished, this is as it is right now. The biggest challenge left is to figure out what to put over the decals so that they don't come off and the overcoat doesn't destroy the decals when applied. There are other touches that I want to address but, at least it is all back together and looks reasonable.


There was a certain amount of panic when I realized that this PCC was never run on the Shaker Rapid and there was no way to change it to one that was. Creative license took over from there.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

Looks nice! I wouldn't worry about the prototype; so many transit lines bought and sold secondhand pcc cars from other lines.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as the clear coat, I would use one that is the same brand as the base color paint. That way, they should certainly be compatible.

I thought the Shaker cars were a brighter yellow. Never mind. I looked up some pictures and they really do look like yours. 


Lest I forget, your car is very well done.


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

I agree. Plus, the SHRT tended to butcher the sheet metal on their PCCs in order to accommodate their large multiple unit couplers. The results were not too good looking for my tastes. Yours is better, if you don't mind my saying so.


Tom Leaton


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

I tried some clear lacquer on a test piece, brushing it on. It seemed to work OK, none of the test decals peeled and the paint didn't seem to be affected by it. I am going to try another test before I do the model. I have to get some cleaner so that I can do that test using the airbrush. I don't think I am going to rush into this at all. 

I am happy with how the model turned out. My next thing is to figure out how to replace bluish LEDs with something a bit warmer and then add some riders. 


Tom


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

On thing about this trolley is that it looks fairly correct next to the my MTH locomotives and cars which are all 1:32 scale. The LGB trolleys tower over the 1:32 equipment which tends to bother me a bit.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

You can coat the bluish LEDs with Tamya translucent orange. That will take the bluish tint away.


----------

